

Effects of marijuana smoking on the lung - alexjray
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23802821

======
Nadya
You either misunderstood this or are purposefully misrepresenting it.

>findings from a limited number of well-designed epidemiological studies do
not suggest an increased risk for the development of either lung or upper
airway cancer from light or moderate use

This is not a decrease of lung cancer - but merely _not an increase_. Meaning
it shows it does not _cause_ cancer like smoking tobacco.

To continue on...

>although evidence is mixed concerning possible carcinogenic risks of heavy,
long-term use

Which means results are inconclusive for heavy, long-term use, meaning
marijuana could still _increase_ the risk of lung cancer by introducing
carcinogens.

>In summary, the accumulated weight of evidence implies far lower risks for
pulmonary complications of even regular heavy use of marijuana compared with
the grave pulmonary consequences of tobacco.

The purpose of this was to show that even heavy use of marijuana has far less
risks (but still has risks over not smoking at all) when compared to tobacco.

~~~
alexjray
Great summary, thank you for that.

I simply could not think of a better title.

A more accurate title may be marijuana not linked to lung cancer?

Although there is some research in cell and animal studies that has shown THC,
CBD and other cannabinoids to actually kill cancer.
[http://www.cancer.gov/about-
cancer/treatment/cam/hp/cannabis...](http://www.cancer.gov/about-
cancer/treatment/cam/hp/cannabis-pdq#link/_26_toc)

I am happy to change the title.

~~~
copsarebastards
> I simply could not think of a better title.

You couldn't think of a better title so you put one that was completely false?
That's not an excuse.

"Smoking marijuana not linked to lung cancer" would have been a fine title,
yes.

> Although there is some research in cell and animal studies that has shown
> THC, CBD and other cannabinoids to actually kill cancer.

True, but that's like saying that the vitamin C in some candies helps prevent
diabetes--that might be true, but a eating candy all the time still increases
your chances of getting diabetes. Smoking marijuana is far different from
being being tube-fed isolated cannabinoids that occur in marijuana.

Look, I'm all for legalization, but let's not do it with lies.

------
dang
Title changed from "Smoking marijuana not linked to lung cancer". Please don't
editorialize titles when submitting stories to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

